# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Учиться вредно?

## Irina

27 октября 2010 в 12:36 Источник exclusivediplom 


*Обучение в школе является негативным фактором, серьезно влияющим на здоровье школьников. Такое неожиданное мнение для многих обывателей высказали участники прошедшей в Москве международной конференции "Совершенствование образования в Европе для гармоничного развития детей". Специалисты насчитали в школе более 30 факторов, негативно влияющих на здоровье ребенка. Горизонтальная парта и обычная шариковая ручка - одни из них.*

То, что российские учащиеся школ имеют серьезные отклонения в здоровье, признается на самом высоком уровне. Данные Минздравсоцразвития заставляют задуматься, 63% российских детей школьного возраста имеют проблемы со здоровьем, а одна четверть страдает различными хроническими функциональными заболеваниями, в том числе ведущими к инвалидации. Общая заболеваемость учащихся за прошедшие 14 лет выросла на 8,9%. Одновременно с этим увеличивается также и количество диагнозов у одного ребенка. Так, если дети 7 летнего возраста имеют в среднем 2-3 диагноза, то 16 летние уже три-четыре. А у 20% выпусников средней школы пять и более нарушений в здоровье. По мнению известного детского врача Леонида Рошаля, "только во время войны здоровье наших детей было хуже, чем сейчас".

Надо отметить, что в той или иной мере проблема ухудшения здоровья у детей сегодня характерна для всех развитых европейских стран. Например, во Германии только половина 15-16 летних девочек считают себя полностью здоровыми, в Швеции - 37%, в Чехии - 13%. Не трудно понять, к чему это приведет неуклонно стареющую Европу с демографической точки зрения.

Зависимость состояния здоровья от построения учебного процесса признают и в ведомстве Минздравсоцразвития. Основными отрицательными факторами врачи-педиатры считают не соответствующую природе ребенка организацию процесса обучения, излишнюю информационную загруженность и стрессовую тактику педагогического воздействия. При этом большинству педагогов и родителей довольно сложно понять масштаб этой проблемы. Обычная позиция учителей - все мы учились в таких школах и выросли нормальными людьми. Но, во-первых, насколько здоровыми мы их окончили? Это еще вопрос. А во-вторых, совершенно очевидно, что сегодняшние условия жизни коренным образом отличаются от тех, что были 30-40 лет назад. Если в 19 веке удвоение знаний происходило раз в 40 лет, то сегодня это обновление происходит раз в 4 года.

Хватит ли у наших детей на это сил, если обучаясь еще в школе, они уже начинают страдать от хронической усталости? Присмотритесь к своим детям, может, они раздражительны, имеют плохой сон и невнимательны? Как правило, эти признаки родители списывают на лень у ребенка и заставляют его силой учиться. Не случайно в развитых странах растет число детских самоубийств. В Германии, Австрии, Нидерландах среди причин детской смертности они находятся на 2 месте после происшествий на автомобильных дорогах. Во Франции каждый год происходит 12 000 детских суицидов и почти 60 тысяч попыток самоубийства.

Согласно выводам специалистов, проблемы со здоровьем детей не решить даже многократным увеличением финансирования российских школ. Научный центр педиатрии РАМН проводил исследования среди школьников элитных московских образовательных учреждений, где учатся дети самых обеспеченных жителей столицы. Там есть спортзалы, бассейны, теннисные корты, сауны. В классах учится по 10-12 детей. Но парадокс в том, что отклонения в показателях артериального давления выявлены у 89% учащихся, а психические нарушения - у 52-79%. Получается, одними только спортзалами и бассейнами проблему не решить.

Между тем в России разработаны совершенно уникальные методы преподавания, которые не имеют негативных влияний на здоровье школьников, доступны всем школам страны и не требуют больших материальных затрат.

Одним из таких учреждений является московская школа № 760. Аудитории для занятий первоклашек в этой школы не похожи на те, к которым мы давно привыкли. Рядом с каждой партой здесь стоит специальная конторка, за которой можно писать или читать стоя. Каждые 20 минут дети в классах меняются местами - тот, кто стоял за конторкой, садится за парту, и наоборот. Кроме того, несколько раз в течение урока они делают небольшую зарядку и специальные упражнения для снятия усталости глаз. Казалось бы, всё просто. Но вот результат: если в среднем среди московских школьников имеют близорукость 22%, то в школе № 760 - только 11%. Еще один "приём": учащиеся используют вместо шариковых ручек перьевые, которые макают в чернильницы. Как объясняют преподаватели этой школы, использование первоклашками обычными ручками наносит серьезный вред их здоровью. Как показали ряд исследований, при письме шариковой ручкой у школьников происходят сбой сердечных ритмов, задержка дыхания, а через 25 минут непрерывного письма появляются первые признаки стенокардии. "А вот при пользовании перьевыми ручками рука работает в импульсном режиме - фаза напряжения сменяется фазой расслабления, и вред здоровью не наносится", - утверждает директор школы Владимир Гармаш.

Еще один "здоровый" прием - парта без наклона. "Ни кто из живых существ не находится столько времени в сидячем положении, сколько дети, которые пришли учиться в школу. Это абсолютно противоестественно", - утверждает В. Гармаш. Поэтому в этой школе в начальных классах - только парты с наклонными столешницами и конторки для работы стоя. Все эти простые и доступные методы организации образовательного процесса - азы, разработанные еще 35 лет назад профессором Владимиром Базарным. По основной своей специальности он врач-офтальмолог. Основная причина болезней , согласно исследованиям Базарного, заключается в стрессовой ситуации, в которой дети находятся в школе. А самый главный стресс - ограничение естественной потребности в движении детей. Организм каждого ребенка, сидящего в неестественной позе за партой, испытывает перенапряжение. Если оно будет кратковременным, то ничего страшного не произойдет. Но если стресс от этой позы продолжительный, то, по словам профессора, "возникает эффект "застоя" нервной энергии, своего рода выгорание и как результат - поломки в системах организма". Например, проблемы с сердцем, позвоночником или увеличение щитовидной железы.

Еще одно важное отличие системы Базарного от общепринятого - раздельное обучение девочек и мальчиков в параллельных классах. Такой подход имеет как огромное число сторонников, так и противников. Но, по выводам специалистов Научного центра здоровья детей РАМН, в таких классах значительно лучше дисциплина и выше успеваемость, а случаи заболеваний сердечнососудистой и пищеварительной систем, наоборот, существенно ниже.
В России уже более 1300 общеобразовательных школ работает по системе профессора Базарного. И особенно радует то, что этот процесс идет "снизу". Родители и учителя заинтересованные в том, чтобы обучение не наносило вред здоровью детей, сами настаивают на внедрении в школах этой системы. Пока пользу этого понимают далеко не все. Подавляющее большинство родителей, отвечая на вопрос: что важнее для Вас - здоровье или будущая успешность ребенка, связанная с чрезмерной нагрузкой в школе, выбирают второе. Проблема в том, что при нынешней системе преподавания родителям действительно приходится делать такой страшный выбор. Но здоровье и успех можно и нужно сочетать. Исследования Базарного показывают, что если учебный процесс организовать грамотно, то нагрузку можно не уменьшать.

А заинтересованность государства во внедрении таких методик легко объясняется двумя цифрами: каждый рубль, вложенный в лечение детей, восстанавливает ресурсы здоровья на 7 рублей, а вложенный в физическую культуру - на 41 рубль. На самом деле стоящий перед нами выбор не между здоровьем и успехом, а между полноценной жизнью и "болезненным" существованием.

Если мы все выберем второе, никакого успеха в жизни точно ждать не придется!

----------

